

Real-Time Ray Tracing for Motion Capture - neop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnaz8q6FLCk

======
iandanforth
This is badass augmented reality! The fact that their making a movie is neat,
but damn, throw an Oculus Rift into this setup and you've got a full-body
immersive experience!

